# MK2 Brake hard line lengths and other useful info for when replacing all your brake lines



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Recently I replaced all the hard lines on my car as one of them had rusted out and blew open, fortunately in my driveway as I was trying to find a leak and did a panic stop stab of the pedal. I found myself wanting to replace ALL the lines, as I had lost confidence in the rest of the lines. Time to fire up the ETKA. Not wanting to deal with the dealer or many other hard to find places with well overpriced brake lines. I found that http://www.ecstuning.com has a selection of lengths of preflared brake lines with the nuts on them. Not only that but they are pretty cheap too. The only problem is that they do not carry a line long enough to run from the master cylinder on back to the rear proportioning valve. I had to come up with an adapter to mate the brake union nuts together. Fortunately the brake line diagrams of the ETKA had this small unrecognizeable scribble. If you have ever seen the underdetailed drawings in the ETKA you know exactly what I mean. It was listed as "connecting piece" and the remarks said "M10x1" which I remembered was the thread pitch of the brake union flare nuts. Unfortunately this small necessary piece seems to be a dealer only part as I don't currently know any places that sell these. A few mechanic friends of mine acted as if they had seen them all the time on various import and domestic cars coming into their shops, but tracking down one of these little buggers seemed a feat to great to accomplish. I searched a few places I know of that have an online part number lookup. The only places I found it at were http://www.worldimpex.com and http://www.1stvwparts.com without contacting the nearest dealer.
Brake lines from http://www.ecstuning.com
Brake nut connector for connecting a 40 inch and 60 inch line to make the distance from the master to the prop valve (part # 411 611 789) http://www.worldimpex.com or http://www.1stvwparts.com
*UPDATE* : The brake line connector part seems to be available from NAPA http://www.napaonline.com/Mast...Metal
I also received an IM from BAP Import Parts located in Phoenix AZ letting me know they carry the connector piece.
On to what you all clicked here for...
Its best to draw out a crappy diagram for this
All lengths are straight from ETKA in metric, it is up to you to convert mm to inches by using google or something. Example: 2440mm to in
All measurments are for front wheel drive mk2 based in a left hand drive/right hand traffic setup.
I'd like to add that the later, shorter measurements can probably be used just fine in the earlier cars, where it seems they just rounded up to make measuring easy.
*<1986 with rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2450mm
Rear Left 400mm
Rear Right 1300mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm
*<1986 without rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2500mm
Mid Right 3480mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm
*1987 with rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2450mm
Rear Left 400mm
Rear Right 1300mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm
*<1987 without rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3480mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm

*1988 with rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 400mm
Rear Right 1300mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm
*1988 without rear proportioning valve*
Front Left 550mm
Front Right 1300mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3470mm
Axle Left 600mm
Axle Right 600mm
*1989 with rear proportioning valve and rear disc*
Front Left 535mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 465mm
Axle Right 465mm
*1989 with rear proportioning valve and 180mm drums*
Front Left 535mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 565mm
Axle Right 565mm
*1989 with rear proportioning valve and 200mm drums*
Front Left 535mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 575mm
Axle Right 575mm
*1989 without rear proportioning valve and 180mm drums*
Front Left 535mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3470mm
Axle Left 565mm
Axle Right 565mm
*1989 without rear proportioning valve and 200mm drums*
Front Left 535mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3470mm
Axle Left 575mm
Axle Right 575mm
*1990-1992 (up to VIN ending with 1GL990000) with rear proportioning valve and rear disc*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 465mm
Axle Right 465mm
*1990-1992 (up to VIN ending with 1GL990000) with rear proportioning valve and drums*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 565mm
Axle Right 565mm
*1990-1992 (VIN ending with 1GM000001 and up) with rear proportioning valve and rear disc*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 635mm
Axle Right 758mm
*1990-1992 (VIN ending with 1GM000001 and up) with rear proportioning valve and drums*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2350mm
Mid Right 2440mm
Rear Left 390mm
Rear Right 1230mm
Axle Left 745mm
Axle Right 875mm
*1990-1992 (up to VIN ending with 1GL990000) without rear proportioning valve and drums*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3555mm
Axle Left 565mm
Axle Right 565mm
*1990-1992 (VIN ending with 1GM000001 and up) without rear proportioning valve and drums*
Front Left 625mm
Front Right 1290mm
Mid Left 2480mm
Mid Right 3555mm
Axle Left 745mm
Axle Right 875mm



_Modified by L33t A2 at 11:24 AM 5-31-2006_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: MK2 Brake hard line lengths and other useful info for when replacing al ... (L33t A2)*

bump this took some time to compile.......


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Brake hard line lengths and other useful info for when replacing al ... (Banditt007)*

yeah it did, heh
its since been added to the "mk2 faq" as well as "holistah's diy thread"


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: MK2 Brake hard line lengths and other useful info for when replacing al ... (L33t A2)*

thread updated with more info on the brake line connector


----------

